
Shrimp Are Testing Positive for Cocaine and Scientists Don’t Know Why - okket
https://www.newsweek.com/shrimp-are-testing-positive-cocaine-and-scientists-dont-know-why-1412562
======
okket
See also discussion from 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19800321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19800321)
(22 comments)

